# Boot suggestions?



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

So you guys have said a very important part of the gear is a good pair of boots. My wife got me a nice pair for hunting, so I'm good. I want to get my wife some good boots, she gets cold easy so I really need a good pair. She would also use them for hiking in the winter and snow shoeing. I'm wanting to spend around 100 bucks. 
Any suggestions on womens boots? 
Thanks!!


----------



## JCR (Sep 17, 2007)

I absolutely love my hunting boots from Sportsman's Warehouse. I'm a woman, and to be honest it's sometimes sort of hard to find good, warm boots. This link is the boots I have http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/spor ... /cat101567 If she doesn't really like the camo she could try these.... http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/spor ... /cat101567 http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/spor ... /cat101567


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks!! I think she'd be ok with the camo ones. I'm going to go check them out this week. She has never had good boots and her feet always get cold. She always wants the cute looking ones and they are always junk, so I'm going to just get her a pair. Nothing like having warm feet!!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Be sure to ask the sales person what they recommend for ice fishing.
My wife has winter hiking boots but they are only lightly insulated.
For ice fishing, I got her some pack boots with a high rating.
Even with them, she gets a bit cold when the temps are below 10*.

Remember that she will not be moving [hiking] which keeps your feet warmer.
You can also get socks that have a pocket to hold chemical feet warmers.
This may help with the hiking boots.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Partner got her Sorel Glacier Pac boots at Smith & Edwards for under a $100 somthing like $90...I picked mine up at Sportsmens Warehouse in Riverdale about 3 years ago. Think'n I paid a titch over $100 then. These boots have a insulated removeable thick material boot that provides additional warmth. You can see insulation boot at the link below when you zoom in on the boot that is down in the photo.

Here's a link so you can see these boots.

http://www.sorel.com/GLACIER%E2%84%A2-% ... lt,pd.html

Like Grandpa D stated on the ice you're not really moving around. Hiking/hunting and ice fish'n boots for me are very different. With ice fish'n your more stationary. Our feet have yet to cold or wet with these boots...but we won't go out if we have to walk through 6" plus of slush mainly water either. We'll also put the chemical foot warmers in the bottom of each boot...several times we've had to pull them out as our feet were on fire.

We also bring along a small piece of carpet that we can use to provide more insulation between the ice/snow and boot. Used the carpet last year when a friend came along and it really helped them when they felt their feet getting cold. Carpet takes up no room just lies on the bottom of the jet sled.

Again without-a-doubt of all the ice fish'n gear, IMHO good quality boots are a must for adults and kids...once the feet get cold it's miserable and one is done for that trip.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

My wife loves her Irish Setter boots for hunting.They have 1000 grams of insulation which is to much for me. She also gets cold very easily. For Ice fishing nothing beats sorrels. Sportsmans Is where we got her boots.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

If your looking for a pair around 100 bucks, i would go with the Cabela's snowy range boots. I have had a pair and very rarely will your feet get cold (unless it is VERY COLD outside) They are priced right at 100 bucks. If you are willing to spend a little more, get her a pair of the cabela's Inferno's. they are hands down the warmest boot out there that you will find. Both pairs are good on the waterproofness, the only downside to the inferno's are they are pretty bulky, But if she gets cold easy they are more than worth it. I have been in 8" of slush and -40 degrees out on fishlake and my feet have never been cold in my inferno's.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Footwear ... type%3DGNU

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Footwear ... type%3DGNU

Looking on their website right now the snowy range is only 55 bucks :shock: Hell of a deal on a awesome pack boot. the inferno's are right at about 110.00. Good deals on both boots

I think I would get her a pair of the snowy range boots especially if she will be using them for hiking/snowshowing. they might not be quite as warm as the inferno's, But I think with too heavy of a boot her feet would sweat like crazy hiking, and that can cause the feet to get cold also.
I have used the sorels in the past and have had problems with them being completely waterproof. they can be warm, but nothing is warm when your wet. I have also always prefered the feel of a pack boot that you can tighten up. My sorels always felt like they were going to pull off my foot in the slush or in deep snow.


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

I had the same issue with my wife last year out Ice fishing. We bought her some from cableas last year that the guy who sold them to us said "if she gets cold in these then she might as well give it up" we returned the boots 2 days later. They were the Cabela's Women's Inferno™ 2000 Pac Boots. Well the hunt continued this year, and I found these. So far they have done the job. We went out ice fishing today and gave them a shot. She lasted about 3 hours and we were in a tent this time.

http://overshoe.com/recreational/produc ... php?s=N5PS

We also waded through a river a couple weeks ago in about 10 inches of water and they kept her dry.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks!! I think I'm going to go with the inferno's. I'm going Friday to get them. I really hope they work, I think I'm going to make my first trip Sunday, maybe Friday after sportsman's. I'm getting an auger tomorrow!!


----------



## 41ducks (Nov 3, 2010)

Take a look at these. My father-in-law introduced me to Schnees. I was looking for a good pair of pack boots for winter hunting and ice fishing. I am a male, but saw that they have boots for women too. I will NEVER buy a different brand of pac boot in my life. (doubt I will even need another pair for another 50 yrs.) I am very impressed. Very high quality, dry, comfortable and WARM! Hopefully you find what it is you're lookin' for. HER boots are probably the most important peice of equipment we buy... :lol:

http://www.schnees.com/category/womens-boots/1


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

Clam Ice armor. onyx for him and arctic for her. I am a believer. 8" slush at scofield a week ago and i was still dry. Good thing is they are waterproof and bigger thing is they are breathable so moisture/sweat can escape keeping foot dry. http://www.clamcorp.com/IceArmorClothin ... fault.aspx


----------

